# Hotels near Point Depot



## eiregal (28 Sep 2006)

Don't really know Dublin that well so any advice would be appreciated. I'm getting tickets to see a show in the Point for my mother and want to book a hotel for the night too. Can someone recommend some nice hotels nearby? We wouldn't want to be going far after the show. Maybe a hotel with a nice bar so we could have a few drinks there afterwards?


----------



## johndoe64 (28 Sep 2006)

I have stayed in Jurys Custom House after being at the point, but someone else maybe able to offer some more suggestions.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Sep 2006)

and  are close (10 miuntes walk).


----------



## Ceepee (28 Sep 2006)

The Quality Hotel at Sir John Rogerson's Quay is also near, about 12 minutes walk across the new O'Casey pedestrian bridge.  The area is a little bit lonely at night, but as a hotel it is a lot nicer than Jurys Inn and less expensive than the Clarion.

http://www.qualityhoteldublincity.com/map.html for location


----------



## eiregal (29 Sep 2006)

Thanks for those replies.  What is the walk to Jurys and The Clarion like?  Would it be considered safe or not?


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Sep 2006)

eiregal said:


> Thanks for those replies. What is the walk to Jurys and The Clarion like? Would it be considered safe or not?


 

After a show/concert, there will be plenty of people around.  I've never seen any trouble around there at those times.


----------



## Lauren (29 Sep 2006)

Yes quite safe. Its a reasonably busy traffic area on the way down to the Point and pretty safe on the way back as you are with the crowds from the show. It will take you about 15-20 minutes to walk.


----------



## ROSS (4 Oct 2006)

The last night we are at a show in the Point, we stayed in the fabulous Berkeley Court Hotel, near Ballsbridge. It was a treat for the missus. Very near as in minutes in a taxi. We walked to Jury's afterwards for a drink and then got them to phone a taxi after the crowd settled down.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2006)

Isn't there a _Holiday Inn _across the _East Link_ in _Pearse Street_?


----------



## carpedeum (6 Oct 2006)

*The Clarion* is a couple of notches up in standard on Jury's. It has a very modern and comfortable bar and restaurant. Rooms are very nice and some have good views. It is safe walking up the quay from the Point, especially when concerts are on. IFSC, while quieter and safer than Temple Bar, can be a bit dead on weekday nights, but, there are three good pubs (no loud music or gougers!), *Lagoona*, *Harbourmaster* and *Excise*. *Reads* outside IFSC at Store Street Police Station is also very good. There is also a new Wine Bar opened on George's Dock. You can drop into *Milano's,* opposite the Clarion, for a post concert pizza or pasta!


----------

